# Angeln



## Feudal (10. Juni 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich bin seit kurzem stolzer Angler 375  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt angle ich unwarscheinlich gerne die Wasserpartikel ^^

Wo hat es überal die reinen Wasser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In Nagrant hat es welche. 

Giebt es noch andere Orte?


----------



## Isegrim (10. Juni 2007)

http://www.thottbot.com/i22578

Zu „From Fishing“ runterscrollen, die Liste mit einem Klick auf „More“ komplett anzeigen lassen.
Ein Klick auf die Einträge unter „Name“ öffnet ein neues Fenster mit einer Karte.


----------



## Moregore-icl (16. Juni 2007)

das interessant ^^


----------



## Feudal (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich angle nun schon einige Zeit die reinen Wasser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe nun rausbekommen in anderen Foren und meien eigene Erfarung, dass die reinen Wasser nur in Nagrant in den Seehen sponen die Wasserelementare beherbergen. 

Die Sponzeit nachdem es weg geangelt wurde ist unterschidlich. Ich habe mal 1 1/2h gewarten und es war nix da.

Wen man die bestehenden Fisch-Schwärme wegangelt besteht zu einer grossen Wahrscheinlichkeitdie Möglichkeit, dass dan ein reines Wasser spont. ( Die Fische werden gekocht und teuer verkauft oder den Spielern geschenkt die Urwasser tauschen gegen Urfeuer Urmana sowie Urluft)

Aus einem reinen Wasser kann man bis 8 Wasserpartikel angeln.

Man braucht einen Angelskil von 310  um effizient reines Wasser zu angel.

Mein Rekor ist es in 10 min 34 Wasserpartikel zu angeln. (kein Fischerlatein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich wünsche allen viel Erfolg beim reinen Wasser angeln.

Gruss Feudal

PS: Habe mein epikreiten geangelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeromus (26. Juni 2007)

Das Wasser macht bitte WAS? Es spont????


----------



## Feudal (26. Juni 2007)

Ich meine mit sponen... es kommt zum vorschen ... es kommt wider zum vorschein ...

ich hoffe ich habe dir gedient. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendulas (27. Juni 2007)

Feudal schrieb:


> Ich meine mit sponen... es kommt zum vorschen ... es kommt wider zum vorschein ...
> 
> ich hoffe ich habe dir gedient.
> 
> ...


Sry, aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hihi das hat letztens auch einer inner Instanz gesagt: "da spornen wieder die Mobs am Anfang" 

Feudal, das heißt "spawnen", ist englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spornen spornt an o.O.


----------



## Manani (27. Juni 2007)

Und wenn wir schon beim Klugscheissen sind: Es heißt Anglerlatein...nicht Fischerlatein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nodon (27. Juni 2007)

unterschidlich = unterschiedlich
Warscheinlicht = Wahrscheinlichkeit
evizient = effizient

Benutzt Word zum vorschreiben, dann fallen die Fehler nicht so fatal aus!
Und weniger Klugscheißer wie wir schreiben was dazu :-)


----------



## Manani (27. Juni 2007)

Naja, bei diesen Beispielen kann man aber wenigstens noch erkennen worum es geht. Manchmal ist Satzbau und Rechtschreibung so daneben, dass man noch nicht einmal den Sinn versteht.


----------



## Feudal (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen^^

Ich lese nun seit 1 Jahr buffed.de und glaubt mir ich lese sehr viel. Pro Tag an die 3 - 8 h. (fast alles)

Mir ist aufgefallen das es Leute gibt die nicht so gut schreiben können und deshalb auf das übelste diskriminiert werden.

Weshalb? Sind sie dum so wie es oft geschrieben wird von einigen Besuchern.

Es gibt Leute die können nicht gut Schreiben weil:

Sie haben Probleme mit Grammatik seit der Kindheit...

Es gibt Legastheniker und leiden ihr ganzes leben an zBb. Grammatikschwierigkeiten 
(das Gleiche wie ein Mensch mit einem Bein mit Laufen )

Es giebt auch Menschen aus andern Nationen so wie ich (Schweiz 4 sprachig: Italienisch, Französisch, Rätoromaninisch und DEUTSCH und etwas Englisch in der Schule)...

Fischerlaten ist halt vom Schweizerlatein abgeleitet.

Wo steht das man hier perfekt Deutsch schreiben muss um was hir rein zu schreiben in das Forum??? 

Woher nehmt ihr euch das recht jemanden in der Grammatik zu korrigieren? Kennen wir uns persönlich?
(Stellt euch mal vor wen ich mir die Frechheit raus nehme und einem Menschen vorschreiben soll wie er mit einem Bein herumhüpfen soll!!)

Ich finde das sehr unfär von gewissen Leuten das sie auf Menschen rumtrampeln die schreiben aber noch nicht perfekt. (sollen sie ihr ganzes Leben nicht schreiben lernen dürfen??)

Geht es hier nicht um die Information?

Ach man ich bin richtig fett sauer!!!

Ich muss nun selber bestätigen, dass es Deutsche gibt die einfach so Engstirnig sind.

Hier geht es doch um das reine Wasser  

Gruss Feudal

PS: Ok man kann mit solchen Kommentaren in Foren die Post-Statistik hoch treiben so wie das sehr viele mit ihren Schreiber in dem Forum bezwecken.


----------



## cM2003 (27. Juni 2007)

Feudal schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen^^
> 
> Ich lese nun seit 1 Jahr buffed.de und glaubt mir ich lese sehr viel. Pro Tag an die 3 - 8 h. (fast alles)
> 
> ...


Also ich finde, dass wenn man in einem Forum postet, möglicherweise auch Hilfe erwartet, man wenigstens versuchen kann ordentlich zu schreiben. Was bringt es, wenn jemand schreibt und schreibt und schreibt, aber man nichts von lesen kann?
Im übrigen gibt es Rechtschreibkorrekturen. Sogar für Firefox...

Außerdem hilft es ja wenn man zu dir sagt, dass es von und gibt heißt, statt fon und giebt. So machst du den Fehler evtl. das nächste mal nicht wieder.

Weiter gehe ich aber nicht auf deinen Text ein. Dort sind mehr Rechtschreibfehler als beim Threadersteller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feudal (27. Juni 2007)

Ich geb es auf: blub: 

Ihr Deutschen seit berufen auf dieser Welt euer DEUTSCH zu predigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist ein Forum: REINES WASSER

Verpisst euch mit eurer Rechtschreibung in diesem Forum!

Ich bin in Kursen um richtig schreiben zu lernen. 
(Jetzt kommt dann der Spruch : JO dann hast noch viel zu lernen! he he (Wind aus dem Segel genommen)) 

Mit einem Rechtschreibenprogramm lernt man nicht richtig Schreiben weil es die Fehler anzeigt. Wie sollst dann rechtschreiben lernen???? Ich will meine Rechtschreibung nicht kaschieren. Ich will euch nur informieren.


Also last es auf so PERVIDE Art mir Rechtschreibung beizubringen wie das einige tun. 
(Auch die die es gut meinen)

PS 1: Ich bin halt ein Newbie bei euch und ich soll auf mir rum trampeln lassen weil ich nicht so Sprüche schreibe wie: Erster uns     so ... und weil ich halt mir mein Teil denke wen ich was lese aber nicht das Gefühl habe das ich meinen Senf dazu geben soll. Weil es mir zu dumm ist. 

PS 2: Wenn ich Schreiben lernen will dann begebe ich mich auf ein Rechtschreiben - Forum. 

PS 3: Wenn ihr nicht verstehen wollt was ich schreibe, dann ist das eurer Problem. Den dann habe ich mehr reinen Wasser für mich zum Angeln.

Gruss Feudal


----------



## Dommes (27. Juni 2007)

Ich sehe das genauso hört mal auf mit der kacke 
Ich selber war nie in Deutschland in der schule 
Das heißt wenn hier jetzt jemand schreibfehler findet darf er ihn sich sonst wo hinstecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps:tippfehler gibt es auch noch denkt mal daran 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendulas (27. Juni 2007)

Leute, kommt bitte runter, nachher wird das hier auch noch geschlossen.

Ich seh schon, bin wohl die Schuldige, die diesen Mist ins Rollen gebracht hat.
Ich hab nicht an deinen Fehlern rumgekrittelt, sondern gerade mal ein englisches Wort korrigiert, und das war übrigens nett und lustig gemeint (daher das "hihi" und der Lachsmiley).

Aber dass ihr jetzt alle anfängt, jeden Post nach Fehlern zu durchpflücken war nicht Sinn der Sache.

Also kommen wir wieder auf das reine Wasser und die Partikel und das Angeln etc zurück.


PS: 


> Verpisst euch mit eurer Rechtschreibung in diesem Forum!


Das ist kein angebrachter Umgang hier...und wenn du nicht so behandelt werden willst, dann sei auch nicht so zu anderen.
Immerhin musste einsehen dass das hier ein deutsches Forum ist bzw in Deutschland seinen Sitz hat, und hier jeder posten kann. Wenn dann Neunmalkluge hier rumkritisieren, lass dich nicht beirren..und schweig einfach.
Aber komm nicht mit sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (27. Juni 2007)

Feudal: mimimi, mehr fällt mir da nicht mehr ein =)
Deutsches Forum = deutsche Sprache. Naja, aber das ist ja ein allgemeines Problem in Deutschland - Stichwort Integration und so... (und nein ich bin weder Rechts, noch Nazi, halte aber dennoch nichts von der Situation)

Naja zum Thema:
Bisher war es mir irgendwie immer zu viel Arbeit Angeln und Kochen zu erlernen. Aber wenn man tatsächlich gut Geld damit verdienen kann (schade dass du den ursprünglichen Post gelöscht/editiert hast) dann ist es ja evtl. doch eine Überlegung wert.


----------

